# Just Curious as to who leaves their App on 24/7 ?



## Uber Jax

I never turn my driver App off! * I leave it on 24/7*. I do this because one I'm full time and I want to get the late night early morning rides when there is nobody else on or around. Plus what I especially like is that there is no traffic around at those times! It's peaceful and nice to roll with windows down!

By the way I never chase surges if and when we ever do get any around here. I think Ive' seen it maybe twice in over 2 months and it was very short lived at that. Plus I never go and park somewhere to wait for a ping. I would rather sit at home and do something constructive like post on here! 

I also have taken my downtime and hooked up (offered) my services to hotels, bars, assisted living centers and auto repair shops. I take time to explain to them what and how Uber works, and take them through both the Rider app and driver app. I leave them with plenty of my cards (custom made with my picture) with my promo # on them as well as a detailed explanation sheet that I made.

I would rather take my down time and develop my immediate area and build my repeat client base than sit around in a car somewhere waiting for a ping. If I'm gunna sit anywhere it's gunna be at home!

Also, from day one, I have called every Pax the moment I get a ping. I do this as I always confirm the address as a courtesy to break the ice and acknowledge I'm on my way. I can't tell you how many times this has saved me from going to a wrong address or some other issue that would have made me or them cancel otherwise. I have never (so far) cancelled or had been cancelled on after accepting a ping because of this.

I know everybody is different due to their own circumstances.
Just curious as to what some of you do in your own situations!


----------



## anexfanatic

Dude, you're so hardcore. How do you get any sleep?!?

I haven't left my app on for that long, but like I said in another thread about going long without pings, I have to keep moving to get rides. I work and go to school full-time, so I can't put my time into Uber when no one else is on. I'm usually dead tired by then and don't want to kill people on the road. xD

Bravo to you for your dedication and marketing on your own.


----------



## Uber Jax

anexfanatic said:


> Dude, you're so hardcore. How do you get any sleep?!?
> 
> I haven't left my app on for that long, but like I said in another thread about going long without pings, I have to keep moving to get rides. I work and go to school full-time, so I can't put my time into Uber when no one else is on. I'm usually dead tired by then and don't want to kill people on the road. xD
> 
> Bravo to you for your dedication and marketing on your own.


Thanks Fanatic! ... 

I just sleep with it on and when I get a Ping I get up and go! However there are nights like last night that my sleep got all busted up with about 4 rides until 4:30 am! I was able to sleep for about 3-4 hours with out a ping this afternoon tho.
I just go about my daily life and when I get a ping I drop what I'm doing and take care of business.
Uber may be the boss so to speak but I work for me and I am building my own business on my own terms for the long haul!
For me it's just like being on call 24/7. I just enjoy doing what I do and meeting different people.
I like providing a needed service and building a good solid repeat business with each and every client!
They don't all work out that way but I try to do it with every ride.
I just don't live for the day I am building for the future!

Best wishes and Best of Luck to you Fanatic!


----------



## anexfanatic

Thanks for the additional insight. I'll have to think those over and use that going forward.

I'm not a heavy sleeper, but I'd be afraid to miss a ping. The sound for the pings aren't that loud. Just curious, what do you average in a week using this method? I'm guessing you don't go out much outside of your usual errands and driving. I don't want to be the person that you're having lunch with when all of a sudden that pinging sound rings in your ears. Lol.

Best of luck to you, as well, Jax.


----------



## ReviTULize

If the ping goes to the closest driver, I have never figured out how to build a repeat customer base.


----------



## Uber Jax

My pleasure Fanatic!

Since I don't chase or go where there are 15-25 drives all locked in battle. I have been averaging $250.00 Net each week and it continues to grow. It's a slow build but I have many clients that don't want any other driver. I am the one they call when needed. I have regulars for work, play (bars) airport, and store runs.
I'm about making this work for me instead of going to war with all other drivers at the beach or downtown. 
I am just trying to carve out my own little piece of the Uber world that immediately surrounds me where I live. It's just my business approach that works for me!


----------



## Uber Jax

ReviTULize said:


> If the ping goes to the closest driver, I have never figured out how to build a repeat customer base.


Ahhh my Grasshopper! Ingenuity works in all cases and in every situation!
They call me, I go there, then we Ping! They ping me, even when they are sitting in my car!


----------



## ReviTULize

Aahh. I am one that only wants requests when I'm working. I have heard of drivers giving out their number, but I dont want that 3am "are you working" call or text.


----------



## Uber Jax

To this date nobody has ever abused it in anyway. 
I don't hand out my number to shady people or out of towners or ones that live clear across town.
It's a strategic thing with me, I do it if I think it will work out well for the both of us!


----------



## CrematedByMistake

I'm in Los Angeles near Lakewood and I would never get any rest with your technique... Plus I just do uber on the weekends and I'm near long Beach airport and get a few pings from their knowing the issues with airports I try to avoid that place... I guess I did about $200 after the bs fees working 3 hours Friday night and maybe 5 hours today (Saturday)... Of course I check the uber app and it's surging at 4.25 in My neighborhood.... Smoke and mirrors I say


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Uber Jax said:


> I have been averaging $250.00 Net each week and it continues to grow. It's a slow build but I have many clients that don't want any other driver.


24/7 and you're averaging $250 a week?


----------



## where's the beef?

Former Yellow Driver said:


> 24/7 and your averaging $250 a week?


he's a newbie...
been bugging the hell out of CSRs...
bet they cringe every time they get an e-Mail from him...
for some strange reason, Joan Rivers' monologues pop into my head whenever i read his posts...


----------



## Uber Jax

Ajay said:


> I'm in Los Angeles near Lakewood and I would never get any rest with your technique... Plus I just do uber on the weekends and I'm near long Beach airport and get a few pings from their knowing the issues with airports I try to avoid that place... I guess I did about $200 after the bs fees working 3 hours Friday night and maybe 5 hours today (Saturday)... Of course I check the uber app and it's surging at 4.25 in My neighborhood.... Smoke and mirrors I say


Sure you would (get enough rest) ... There's plenty of downtime through the day at some point and time. I also, agree about the smoke and mirrors!


----------



## Uber Jax

Former Yellow Driver said:


> 24/7 and you're averaging $250 a week?


Yes, that,s my NET avg. Some high and some low weeks after 7 weeks of driving so far.
This, however does not include my tips. I do get really great tips at times and am pretty steady with some type of tip. Of course we would all like it to be more often and frequent tho!

Remember, I don't got out actively seeking rides. I don't go chase I just sit and wait for it to come to me!
This is a more efficient and profitable way since I don't waste gas or my time looking or chasing for rides. The beach is 30 minutes away and downtown is about 20 min away. Every market is different tho.

I'm only on the road when I have a ping. Otherwise I'm not! It's as simple as that.


----------



## Uber Jax

where's the beef? said:


> he's a newbie...
> been bugging the hell out of CSRs...
> bet they cringe every time they get an e-Mail from him...
> for some strange reason, Joan Rivers' monologues pop into my head whenever i read his posts...


So what's your point here Beef?
What does my e-mail's (as you say cringe) have to do with my money making avg?
Your comment makes no sense.
By the way it's their job, it's what they do!
If that had anything to do with it we would all be in trouble at one point or anther.

I have always been Professional, Polite, and Patient as the issue will allow me to be with the CSR's!
I'm glad that you find my posts entertaining tho!
I'll take that as a compliment, being in the same company as Joan Rivers! (may she rest in peace).


----------



## where's the beef?

"I have always been Professional, Polite, and Patient as the issue will allow me to be with the CSR's!"

I would have added Pain in the Ass but that's OK...
Shooting breeze with you is still way better than going out there and making dough for Travis...


----------



## KrisThuy

if u said u dont rest in the area of drop off, and you rather go back to ur place to rest then u need to check ur real net income im sure its lower than that base on gas spent driving back to ur cage...

and u said u accept all pings does that mean even pings that are 10miles away at 2am?

dude uber loves u
i mean alot


----------



## Sydney Uber

As a kid with a Hornby wind-up railway set, there was always a weird enjoyment one would get from a train wreck oof your own making.

I wonder if Uber Jax is enjoying his own professionally and perfectly planned train wreck


----------



## where's the beef?

Look at his picture...
Can't you tell?


----------



## KrisThuy

.56 cents deduction for wear and tear if u drive back to ur house make that x2 surge againts u

ur better off emailing uber "Your Welcome" every end of ur trips....


----------



## painfreepc

KrisThuy said:


> .56 cents deduction for wear and tear if u drive back to ur house make that x2 surge againts u
> 
> ur better off emailing uber "Your Welcome" every end of ur trips....


*$0.56 per mile is a tax deductions. it's not your actual cost of doing business.*


----------



## painfreepc

Uber Jax said:


> I also have taken my downtime and hooked up (offered) my services to hotels, bars, assisted living centers and auto repair shops. I take time to explain to them what and how Uber works, and take them through both the Rider app and driver app. I leave them with plenty of my cards (custom made with my picture) with my promo # on them as well as a detailed explanation sheet that I made.
> 
> I would rather take my down time and develop my immediate area and build my repeat client base than sit around in a car somewhere waiting for a ping. If I'm gunna sit anywhere it's gunna be at home!


*this is what i will be doing here in the IE, don't just seat in your car on your ass waiting for a ping, promo the business.*


----------



## KrisThuy

painfreepc said:


> *$0.56 per mile is a tax deductions. it's not your actual cost of doing business.*


all im saying is u have to consider taking off .56 cents every mile u travel just to be in a safe side of things
that includes money for u to buy a new car once uber over used ur car for free


----------



## Uber Jax

where's the beef? said:


> "I have always been Professional, Polite, and Patient as the issue will allow me to be with the CSR's!"
> 
> I would have added Pain in the Ass but that's OK...
> Shooting breeze with you is still way better than going out there and making dough for Travis...


Pain in the Ass is ok with me, no worries cuz Support can be just as much as a pain in the Ass as well.
By the way .. I have been getting a lot of rate the CSR e-mails from support. They must rate them as they do us drivers!!  I rate them accordingly also.
I'll shoot the breeze with ya anytime Beef!


----------



## Uber Jax

KrisThuy said:


> if u said u dont rest in the area of drop off, and you rather go back to ur place to rest then u need to check ur real net income im sure its lower than that base on gas spent driving back to ur cage...
> 
> and u said u accept all pings does that mean even pings that are 10miles away at 2am?
> 
> dude uber loves u
> i mean alot


No Chris I don't ... I finish a ride I come back to home base. However, I many times get pings on the way back or after a drop off. This just makes it that much better to have a ride on the way back without being empty. 
I do accept any ping any time, anywhere! Many trips will turn up extra business that's unexpected so I don't try to cherry pick my pings and cut myself short. Sure some rides are not money makers but overall I make money and am building my repeat client list by doing so!


----------



## Uber Jax

Sydney Uber said:


> As a kid with a Hornby wind-up railway set, there was always a weird enjoyment one would get from a train wreck oof your own making.
> 
> I wonder if Uber Jax is enjoying his own professionally and perfectly planned train wreck


I think I can! ... I think I can! ... Choo Choo! 
Your right about the professional part Syd! 
I definitely have a plan for sure where many do not! If I see that my plan does not work for the benefit of others and myself or someone gets hurt then that's the day I can just hang it up! Until then I will continue providing my 5* service to those in need and who want it from me. I always treat others the way I liked and want to be treated!

Remember this ... *I Don't work for Uber! ... I make UBER work for ME!!!!*


----------



## Uber Jax

KrisThuy said:


> .56 cents deduction for wear and tear if u drive back to ur house make that x2 surge againts u
> 
> ur better off emailing uber "Your Welcome" every end of ur trips....


That's just the nature of the beast here! No matter the amount of *****in will ever change it.
No way around it and we all just have to deal with it the best way we can!


----------



## Uber Jax

painfreepc said:


> *this is what i will be doing here in the IE, don't just seat in your car on your ass waiting for a ping, promo the business.*


Yup I agree ... It works for me but I treat it like my own business and run it like my own!
It's the small things and the personal touch I add that gives my clients a peace of mind and comfortability they can't find anywhere else or in another driver!

They know they can count on me at anytime and will never be cancelled on or have to worry cuz I'm dependable and on time! It's not about me, it's all about them (clients). If you take care of them they will take care of you! 

It may not be everyone's cup of tea as a driver but like I said it has served me well and I have seen it grow since I first started!
Remember ... Wherever You're at ... There's the Uber App!!


----------



## painfreepc

Uber Jax said:


> Yup I agree ... It works for me but I treat it like my own business and run it like my own!
> It's the small things and the personal touch I add that gives my clients a peace of mind and comfortability they can't find anywhere else or in another driver!
> 
> They know they can count on me at anytime and will never be cancelled on or have to worry cuz I'm dependable and on time! It's not about me, it's all about them (clients). If you take care of them they will take care of you!
> 
> It may not be everyone's cup of tea as a driver but like I said it has served me well and I have seen it grow since I first started!
> Remember ... Wherever You're at ... There's the Uber App!!


Customer service is the key, i run a lot of errands using uber, a few drivers don't wait for me, instant 1 star.


----------



## KrisThuy

painfreepc said:


> Customer service is the key, i run a lot of errands using uber, a few drivers don't wait for me, instant 1 star.


im wondering how did u rate the driver 1star when he did not wait for u and canceled the trip?


----------



## painfreepc

KrisThuy said:


> im wondering how did u rate the driver 1star when he did not wait for u and canceled the trip?


 he did not wait for me to come back to car from first stop, he ended the trip.


----------



## KrisThuy

painfreepc said:


> he did not wait for me to come back to car from first stop, he ended the trip.


i dont like people that makes me wait while he or she shops, u do realize its only 20cents per min right?

what i do when a person makes me wait? i drive around the parking lot so i get to get per yard + per min

let ur driver go man
u make him miss surge times
request another driver u chep arse


----------



## Lyft4uDC

no offense op, but I avg after their cut and fees, about $50 more and I usually drive 10-20 hours max a week and that's on Friday(night) and Saturday usually. at the rate things are going, people are going to beg for me my number to call me for rides after they realize the quality has gone down hill. And with my excellent ratings, im sure they'll see it. Im not putting extra effort for this job. I do absolutely minimum and I make enough money and I do it for the fun I get in meeting people, not so much the cash


----------



## painfreepc

KrisThuy said:


> i dont like people that makes me wait while he or she shops, u do realize its only 20cents per min right?
> 
> what i do when a person makes me wait? *i drive around the parking lot so i get to get per yard + per min*
> 
> let ur driver go man
> u make him miss surge times
> request another driver u chep arse


we don't have surges here in fontana, ca.
*You Get A Nice 1 Star and a report to uber/lyft.*


----------



## Uber Jax

painfreepc said:


> Customer service is the key, i run a lot of errands using uber, a few drivers don't wait for me, instant 1 star.


I Agree, it's all about the service! Great not good Customer Service is really hard to find these days!
I have always prided myself in any of my businesses with going that extra step to be a cut above and beyond all others!


----------



## Uber Jax

KrisThuy said:


> i dont like people that makes me wait while he or she shops, u do realize its only 20cents per min right?
> 
> what i do when a person makes me wait? i drive around the parking lot so i get to get per yard + per min
> 
> let ur driver go man
> u make him miss surge times
> request another driver u chep arse


I would rather be waiting on money than an unknowing ping any day!

Now this is exactly what I mean by ... I live for tomorrow (the long term) NOT just for the day!
You never know what kind of tip you may get on top of it or just who they may refer you to. 
Let alone that it's gunna be YOU the only driver they ever want from now on because you did go that extra mile for them. Make them feel special and one of a kind!
That's what I call BANK Baby!


----------



## Uber Jax

Lyft4uDC said:


> no offense op, but I avg after their cut and fees, about $50 more and I usually drive 10-20 hours max a week and that's on Friday(night) and Saturday usually. at the rate things are going, people are going to beg for me my number to call me for rides after they realize the quality has gone down hill. And with my excellent ratings, im sure they'll see it. Im not putting extra effort for this job. I do absolutely minimum and I make enough money and I do it for the fun I get in meeting people, not so much the cash


None taken Lyft! ... Every market is different as well as where the driver lives within the activity of the grid.
If I lived smack dab in the middle of the activity where the action was different then I may use a different strategy! However, I live on the outer boundary of the city so I have to grow and enrich the immediate area that I live in. I have always enjoyed the challenges in business to see just how good I can be when running on all cylinders!

I just added up (for the first time) this weeks time of my Rides. It came up to* 6.1 *hours for *25* rides.
Now, you also need to add in the time to them and back home. That will differ due to where they are and where they went in relation to your home base.

The Gross fares for the 25 rides is *$415.15* ... So this was a better than average week as the growth continues! Now if we just took the actual ride time and divided that into the gross fare we get *$68.05* an hour! Let's say we then double the ride time into the fares. That would be *$34.08* an hour!
I just find it to be more efficient when I make Uber WORK for ME!!! 

Again, to each his own but this works for me at the moment!

By the way Lyft ... You sound like the kind of driver I would want driving me around!
Best of Luck to you on your endeavors!


----------



## Lyft4uDC

KrisThuy said:


> i dont like people that makes me wait while he or she shops, u do realize its only 20cents per min right?
> 
> what i do when a person makes me wait? i drive around the parking lot so i get to get per yard + per min
> 
> let ur driver go man
> u make him miss surge times
> request another driver u chep arse


how about you grow a pair and tell them directly you wont wait for them instead of you know, being a coward and running up their tab? way too many self entitled folks here. I seriously question the ability of some of you of being able to interact with humans in general. How hard is it to say "listen, id love to sit here and wait for you shop all your heart desires, but I don't make enough waiting to even cover my gas expense and I would love to be able to go home as soon as possible"?

I don't even know why some of you just don't go work for yellow cab or whatever taxi company is out there and be a dick all you want there.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

Uber Jax said:


> None taken Lyft! ... Every market is different as well as where the driver lives within the activity of the grid.
> If I lived smack dab in the middle of the activity where the action was different then I may use a different strategy! However, I live on the outer boundary of the city so I have to grow and enrich the immediate area that I live in. I have always enjoyed the challenges in business to see just how good I can be when running on all cylinders!
> 
> I just added up (for the first time) this weeks time of my Rides. It came up to* 6.1 *hours for *25* rides.
> Now, you also need to add in the time to them and back home. That will differ due to where they are and where they went in relation to your home base.
> 
> The Gross fares for the 25 rides is *$415.15* ... So this was a better than average week as the growth continues! Now if we just took the actual ride time and divided that into the gross fare we get *$68.05* an hour! Let's say we then double the ride time into the fares. That would be *$34.08* an hour!
> I just find it to be more efficient when I make Uber WORK for ME!!!
> 
> Again, to each his own but this works for me at the moment!
> 
> By the way Lyft ... You sound like the kind of driver I would want driving me around!
> Best of Luck to you on your endeavors!


I semi do what you do, however I don't go home. I go back to my home state and pick up folks headed into DC. tonight I only made $160 over 8 hours. had I figured out where the hot spots were earlier, I had earned more. my techniques have earned me many 5 stars and now my rating has gone back up to a 4.88 after 50+ rides and its still going up. Do I know how to get around the city? maybe 10% and I TELL the pax this. hell I could go to any one of yours market and be as successful as I am here because I don't bullshit and I don't let people bullshit me, the bullshitter. I don't sit there and just go to whatever address they enter or tell me. its about interaction. People will tell you how they want to act with you, they don't want TSA like drones who auto pilot. They want to maybe let out a stressful stories.

Then again I think many folks here need to go back in time and watch some of those taxicab confessions videos to see how some drivers interact with passengers.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Lyft4uDC said:


> How hard is it to say "listen, id love to sit here and wait for you shop all your heart desires, but I don't make enough waiting to even cover my gas expense and I would love to be able to go home as soon as possible"?
> 
> I don't even know why some of you just don't go work for yellow cab or whatever taxi company is out there and be a dick all you want there.


You realize that your suggested solution is what most cab drivers are already doing.....right? Whether you tell the customer...."No I won't wait" doesn't make you any less of a dick when working for Uber than it would driving a cab. Financially.....waiting while customers shop is a loser for cab drivers as well as Uber/Lyft drivers.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Lyft4uDC said:


> how about you grow a pair and tell them directly you wont wait for them instead of you know, being a coward and running up their tab? way too many self entitled folks here. I seriously question the ability of some of you of being able to interact with humans in general. How hard is it to say "listen, id love to sit here and wait for you shop all your heart desires, but I don't make enough waiting to even cover my gas expense and I would love to be able to go home as soon as possible"?
> 
> I don't even know why some of you just don't go work for yellow cab or whatever taxi company is out there and be a dick all you want there.


I thought driving around the parking lit was an excellent idea


----------



## Sydney Uber

John W said:


> Congrats not even cab driver do that... The greed is strong with this one..


I gotta be careful at my place, 
If I just left the iPhone on and it went off at night it would wake the missus up.

So I put it on silent/vibrate park it up my crack, and when it goes off I get a smile that UBER Jax would be proud of!


----------



## StephenJBlue

painfreepc said:


> Customer service is the key, i run a lot of errands using uber, a few drivers don't wait for me, instant 1 star.


So. You use the uber driver as a servant? Then when they don't want to wait because they'd like to go out an actually earn money, you ding them with 1 star?

See You Next Tuesday


----------



## painfreepc

John W said:


> Congrats not even cab driver do that... The greed is strong with this one..


walkie talkie with vox, one at the DDS the other in your picket or on your night stand, you hear all pings, works great.

With this setup, i need not sit in taxi for hours just to wait for a DDS ping.


----------



## KrisThuy

Lyft4uDC said:


> how about you grow a pair and tell them directly you wont wait for them instead of you know, being a coward and running up their tab? way too many self entitled folks here. I seriously question the ability of some of you of being able to interact with humans in general. How hard is it to say "listen, id love to sit here and wait for you shop all your heart desires, but I don't make enough waiting to even cover my gas expense and I would love to be able to go home as soon as possible"?
> 
> I don't even know why some of you just don't go work for yellow cab or whatever taxi company is out there and be a dick all you want there.


right and risk urself getting a 1star???
this is why rating system is a mess even u asking nicely will still cost u a 1star

dude uber does not care about u and so do those type of pass who makes u freaking wait like their paying u 20bucks an hour so why care for them?
those pass ratee u 1star even for just answering their question that u dont have water or a gum to offer at this time :/
u need to be wise to survive working for uber's slave rate


----------



## KrisThuy

Uber Jax said:


> I would rather be waiting on money than an unknowing ping any day!
> 
> Now this is exactly what I mean by ... I live for tomorrow (the long term) NOT just for the day!
> You never know what kind of tip you may get on top of it or just who they may refer you to.
> Let alone that it's gunna be YOU the only driver they ever want from now on because you did go that extra mile for them. Make them feel special and one of a kind!
> That's what I call BANK Baby!


there is about 20 out of my 1500trips that made me wait
and all i answered them is "sure maam/sir ill be right here"
helped them taking out their shopping items

= 0 tipssss not even a thank you

the tippers are thise who know you need to be home soon and u need to make more money not those who think u are getting paid enough to wait for their arse


----------



## painfreepc

StrawJim said:


> So. You use the uber driver as a servant? Then when they don't want to wait because they'd like to go out an actually earn money, you ding them with 1 star?
> 
> See You Next Tuesday


 I call the drivers before they pick me up, i tell them i am will be making a few stops, they say it's ok, two driver's have ended the trip and left me. Yes that gets a 1 star.


----------



## Uber Jax

Sydney Uber said:


> I gotta be careful at my place,
> If I just left the iPhone on and it went off at night it would wake the missus up.
> 
> So I put it on silent/vibrate park it up my crack, and when it goes off I get a smile that UBER Jax would be proud of!


And here I thought you did that cuz Uber told you to stick it where the sun don't shine!


----------



## KrisThuy

painfreepc said:


> I call the drivers before they pick me up, i tell them i am will be making a few stops, they say it's ok, two driver's have ended the trip and left me. Yes that gets a 1 star.


some drivers might think u travel far and makes a few stops which i dont mind but u traveling a mile then stop then another mile another stop???

u need to be specific about ur total distance travel
u tell the driver "hey ill be traveling a total of 3miles with a few stops"
i bet not even an uber CSR would take your ping


----------



## painfreepc

one of the taxi services i drove for had radio dispatch, when they switched to dds they said


KrisThuy said:


> some drivers might think u travel far and makes a few stops which i dont mind but u traveling a mile then stop then another mile another stop???
> 
> u need to be specific about ur total distance travel
> u tell the driver "hey ill be traveling a total of 3miles with a few stops"
> i bet not even an uber CSR would take your ping


i have paid $30+ fares for about an hour of work, Some of you really need to uninstall.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

KrisThuy said:


> right and risk urself getting a 1star???
> this is why rating system is a mess even u asking nicely will still cost u a 1star
> 
> dude uber does not care about u and so do those type of pass who makes u freaking wait like their paying u 20bucks an hour so why care for them?
> those pass ratee u 1star even for just answering their question that u dont have water or a gum to offer at this time :/
> u need to be wise to survive working for uber's slave rate


risk? they generally apologize to me lol. its HOW you word it and come out of your mouth that either back fires on you or not. hasn't so far for me. the only time I was blunt about it was when a bunch of rich teens from great falls couldn't decide what to do and I wasn't going to load my car with 5 people. I asked if they could decide because I wanted to go to bed and this was pushing 4am and I o don't like driving when im falling asleep.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I wouldn't mind if it was quick 1-2 stops but anything more or longer id hope I get some tip out of it, especially within the city liits. I don't think many folks who don't drive in the city understand how bad drivers are there especially cab drivers.

I went off with my horn, finger and yelling at the red top cabbie who was trying to turn and cut me off from my turn lane. he just looked at me like a f'n idiot and his pax sat there in the back. its amazing what they do, yet when I do one thing they do (pull over in a lane, flashers on) they get pissed.


----------



## painfreepc

Lyft4uDC said:


> I wouldn't mind if it was quick 1-2 stops but anything more or longer id hope I get some tip out of it, especially within the city liits. I don't think many folks who don't drive in the city understand how bad drivers are there especially cab drivers.
> 
> I went off with my horn, finger and yelling at the red top cabbie who was trying to turn and cut me off from my turn lane. he just looked at me like a f'n idiot and his pax sat there in the back. its amazing what they do, yet when I do one thing they do (pull over in a lane, flashers on) they get pissed.


 Right - You are not a taxi driver,
You are nothing more than a *bus* *driver* on a Non-fixed route.


----------



## KrisThuy

Lyft4uDC said:


> risk? they generally apologize to me lol. its HOW you word it and come out of your mouth that either back fires on you or not. hasn't so far for me. the only time I was blunt about it was when a bunch of rich teens from great falls couldn't decide what to do and I wasn't going to load my car with 5 people. I asked if they could decide because I wanted to go to bed and this was pushing 4am and I o don't like driving when im falling asleep.


why would they apologize when u refuse?


----------



## Oc_DriverX

painfreepc said:


> *$0.56 per mile is a tax deductions. it's not your actual cost of doing business.*


But, it is based on the average cost of owning an actual car. Yes, your car costs could vary. But, it is far better to use $0.56/mi than to just assume fuel is the only cost.


----------



## painfreepc

Oc_DriverX said:


> But, it is based on the average cost of owning an actual car. Yes, your car costs could vary. But, it is far better to use $0.56/mi than to just assume fuel is the only cost.


i drive about 40k to 60k miles per year, so i will set aside $22,400 t0 $33,600 x 4 years = $89,600 to $134,400, i have no other comments.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

KrisThuy said:


> why would they apologize when u refuse?


I didn't refuse I just kept waiting and they kept saying sorry.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

painfreepc said:


> You are a taxi driver.


no, no I am not


----------



## painfreepc

Lyft4uDC said:


> no, no I am not


yes, yes YOU are


----------



## KrisThuy

painfreepc said:


> one of the taxi services i drove for had radio dispatch, when they switched to dds they said
> 
> i have paid $30+ fares for about an hour of work, Some of you really need to uninstall.


let me try break down ur 30$ trip with multiple stops in 1hour
.20 cents x 60 mins = $12
1.10 per mile x 15miles = $17
base fair = .80 cents
total = $30
i wouldnt mind waiting for ur cheap arse


----------



## painfreepc

KrisThuy said:


> let me try break down ur 30$ trip with multiple stops in 1hour
> .20 cents x 60 mins = $12
> 1.10 per mile x 15miles = $17
> base fair = .80 cents
> total = $30
> i wouldnt mind waiting for ur cheap arse


WOW, thats really nice of you *Wanna Be taxi driver arse,*

*I an not in the los angeles market with 10+ uber drivers on every block,
if i let the driver go i would need to wait 15 to 30 minutes for another driver, i don't live in a uber hotspot,*

*Once a month i go to, 
1. market at end of my street to buy stamp(its faster then waiting in line at post office, 1 minute, no need to park
2. post office to mail letter, 1 minute, no need to park 
3. my bank ATM to get cash, 2- 3 minutes, no need to park 
4. check cashing place to buy money order (my apt will not take checks) about 5 to 10 minutes
5. gas company to pay bill, about 5 to 10 minutes
6. cable company (twc) to pay bill,
7, grocery store to buy a few items for dinner, about 15 to 25 minutes, this is the longest stop
8. back home.*

*fare is about $30 to $35 when i am done, i give $5 as a tip.
now i am really going to piss you off, i am a uber referral advertiser, you don't want to know how many free trips i get.*


----------



## painfreepc

KrisThuy said:


> let me try break down ur 30$ trip with multiple stops in 1hour
> .20 cents x 60 mins = $12
> 1.10 per mile x 15miles = $17
> base fair = .80 cents
> total = $30
> i wouldnt mind waiting for ur cheap arse


WOW, thats really nice of you *Wanna Be taxi driver arse,*

*I an not in the los angeles market with 10+ uber drivers on every block,
if i let the driver go i would need to wait 15 to 30 minutes for another driver, i don't live in a uber hotspot,*

*Once a month i go to, 
1. market at end of my street to buy stamp(its faster then waiting in line at post office, 1 minute, no need to park
2. post office to mail letter, 1 minute, no need to park 
3. my bank ATM to get cash, 2- 3 minutes, no need to park 
4. check cashing place to buy money order (my apt will not take checks) about 5 to 10 minutes
5. gas company to pay bill, about 5 to 10 minutes, easy parking
6. cable company (twc) to pay bill, across the street from gas company, about 3 to 8 minutes
7, grocery store to buy a few items for dinner, about 15 to 25 minutes, this is the longest stop
8. back home.*

*fare is about $30 to $35 when i am done, i give $5 as a tip.
now i am really going to piss you off, i am a uber referral advertiser, you don't want to know how many free trips i get.*


----------



## cybertec69

Sorry, but whoever takes their uber phone with them inside the house needs to get checked, asap, either that or he/she has too much time and energy left on their hands, which means they are not working hard enough. When I finish my daily 12-15 hour shift, the last thing I need to see is that iPhone that is sucking my soul dry.


----------



## Uber Jax

cybertec69 said:


> Sorry, but whoever takes their uber phone with them inside the house needs to get checked, asap, either that or he/she has too much time and energy left on their hands, which means they are not working hard enough. When I finish my daily 12-15 hour shift, the last thing I need to see is that iPhone that is sucking my soul dry.


Apparently you don't understand that I said there are different strategy's for different drivers.
I don't go out chasing rides and sit in my car for 12-15 hours like you do. My shift is all day and all night in my regular every day course of life. . I live my life normal but just have my Uber phone on all the time. It's just like being on call 24/7 that's all. It's the way I choose to make Uber work for me. I understand it's not everyone's strategy. Strategy for each driver depends on many things such as, market, where you live on the grid, whether you have a 2nd job, whether you have a wife and kids, what kind of car you drive as far as MPG, etc ... It doesn't suck my soul dry cuz I won't let it!

I work smarter not harder! Check That!


----------



## UberXNinja

Uber Jax said:


> I work smarter not harder! Check That!


Uber Jax,

Just out of curiosity, how many pings per 24 hour period do you ignore? And how long does it take you to get moving in your vehicle after getting pinged under certain situations (sleeping, showering, eating, taking a dump, etc.)?

I just don't see how you can provide top-notch customer service by flying out of bed with dog breath when you get pinged in the middle of the night.


----------



## painfreepc

UberXNinja said:


> Uber Jax,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many pings per 24 hour period do you ignore? And how long does it take you to get moving in your vehicle after getting pinged under certain situations (sleeping, showering, eating, taking a dump, etc.)?
> 
> I just don't see how you can provide top-notch customer service by flying out of bed with dog breath when you get pinged in the middle of the night.


i have done it as a taxi driver in moreno valley CA, i was out the door within 2 to 5 minutes after my DDS beeped or a call from my dispatcher.
i have stated in one of the other threads, i have received calls from Airport Shuttle services at 3 and 4am, trying to get airport transportation for a client after a airport shuttle break down or no show.


----------



## Uber Jax

UberXNinja said:


> Uber Jax,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many pings per 24 hour period do you ignore? And how long does it take you to get moving in your vehicle after getting pinged under certain situations (sleeping, showering, eating, taking a dump, etc.)?
> 
> I just don't see how you can provide top-notch customer service by flying out of bed with dog breath when you get pinged in the middle of the night.


Ninja, I accept any ping, any time, anywhere! To date after *125* rides I have never ignored or cancelled a ping from my end.

It takes me anywhere from *1 -3* minutes to be in my car and moving.

Like I said before ... I call every one of my Pax immediately after I get their Ping. I do this as a Courtesy call to break the ice, introduce myself, confirm the address, and acknowledge I'm on my way. If I need a bit more time I simply say I'll be there in 10-15 min depending on traffic!

It's no big thing to use some mouthwash as I also have mints in my car as well. 
Milk Bones also help keep my breath fresh and teeth white as can be! 

As far as my top notch service goes, my rating after these 125 rides is a* 5** on the passenger side and a *4.97* rating on my driver phone side. So I will just let that speak for itself! 

Best to you and your Ubering my Friend!


----------



## Uber Jax




----------



## driveLA

This guy is full of it.

How do you get repeat customers. The app doesn't always pick you even if pax is sitting in your car. I've tried this for a return trip.

Doing a ride and going back home is not productive. Even if you happen to get a ping on the way home it might send you the opposite way so you're spending your gas basically trying to go home everytime instead of going to work.

Working how you do for 250 net is pretty counterproductive.

And on top of that you're probably not getting a decent nights sleep.

This has failure written all over it.

I dig the business cards and trying to get repeat business and what not but unless you're accepting rides outside of Uber I don't see how it's as easy as you're making it seem.

But again at 250 net you're not really doing anything special.


----------



## driveLA

[QUOTe"painfreepc, post: 51570, member: 571"]WOW, thats really nice of you *Wanna Be taxi driver arse,*

*I an not in the los angeles market with 10+ uber drivers on every block,
if i let the driver go i would need to wait 15 to 30 minutes for another driver, i don't live in a uber hotspot,*

*Once a month i go to, 
1. market at end of my street to buy stamp(its faster then waiting in line at post office, 1 minute, no need to park
2. post office to mail letter, 1 minute, no need to park 
3. my bank ATM to get cash, 2- 3 minutes, no need to park 
4. check cashing place to buy money order (my apt will not take checks) about 5 to 10 minutes
5. gas company to pay bill, about 5 to 10 minutes
6. cable company (twc) to pay bill,
7, grocery store to buy a few items for dinner, about 15 to 25 minutes, this is the longest stop
8. back home.*

*fare is about $30 to $35 when i am done, i give $5 as a tip.
now i am really going to piss you off, i am a uber referral advertiser, you don't want to know how many free trips i get.*[/QUOTE]

Why don't you drive yourself? Aren't you a taxi driver? Why aren't you doing this stuff when you're out and about?

Most of this stuff is done online nowadays. Get with it.

Seem like you're just having someone wait around for you just to be an ass.

Even if the driver is up front and tells you he can't wait I'm sure he's still getting a 1.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Lyft4uDC said:


> no, no I am not


Oh yes you are! And you've turned your car into a Taxi Cab!


----------



## UberCemetery

Former Yellow Driver said:


> 24/7 and you're averaging $250 a week?


24/7 and you're averaging $250 a week. That is terrible @Uber Jax Do you have your own place apartment? Rent? utility bills? food? etc?


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> And here I thought you did that cuz Uber told you to stick it where the sun don't shine!


The sun does not shine out of hiss @ss but at night you can read a book by it


----------



## Orlando_Driver

250 a week, you can make that collecting aluminum cans from trash cans...


----------



## painfreepc

> "Why don't you drive yourself? Aren't you a taxi driver? Why aren't you doing this stuff when you're out and about?
> 
> Most of this stuff is done online nowadays. Get with it.
> 
> Seem like you're just having someone wait around for you just to be an ass.
> 
> Even if the driver is up front and tells you he can't wait I'm sure he's still getting a 1.


*Your job as a transportation driver is to drive the client(s), the client's personal life and why he or she is doing multiple stops and why don't they drive own personal car is none of your GD business, you sound like a total fool, you are getting paid to drive, if you don't wish to be a taxi driver then uninstall the APP, *

*i have requested 60+ rides and have only given two drivers 1 star and that was to a idiot that was hitting on my niece, the other to a driver for NOT getting out of car and helping my 74 year old mother with a walker.*


----------



## Sly

painfreepc said:


> *Your job as a transportation driver is to drive the client(s), the client's personal life and why he or she is doing multiple stops and why don't they drive own personal car is none of your GD business, you sound like a total fool, you are getting paid to drive, if you don't wish to be a taxi driver then uninstall the APP, *
> 
> *i have requested 60+ rides and have only given two drivers 1 star and that was to a idiot that was hitting on my niece, the other to a driver for NOT getting out of car and helping my 74 year old mother with a walker.*


People say things on here they would never say to a customer in person.
This is a place to let off steam and gripe about your job.


----------



## Uber Jax

@drivER LA , Uber Cemetery , Orlando_Driver ...

You may want to re-read my comment. I work a lot less hours for that average. *6* hours last week. This is a process, a marathon for me NOT a Race! I am willing to take the time to build it and do it right!
The $250.00 is average ... I do however, see that my last few weeks are getting better and I am getting more and more repeat clients using me again and again. It's what you make it!

I also have another business I run so I can have the luxury and time of doing Uber the way I want to.

The App has always selected me when the Pax is sitting in my car. It has never failed once!
Your Pax must really have their Pin off then! 

"I just added up (for the first time) this weeks time of my Rides. It came up to* 6.1 *hours for *25* rides.
Now, you also need to add in the time to them and back home. That will differ due to where they are and where they went in relation to your home base.

The Gross fares for the 25 rides is *$415.15* ... So this was a better than average week as the growth continues! Now if we just took the actual ride time and divided that into the gross fare we get *$68.05* an hour! Let's say we then double the ride time into the fares. That would be *$34.08* an hour!
I just find it to be more efficient when I make Uber WORK for ME!!!  "

Again, *to each his own* but this works for me at the moment! It doesn't matter what anyone else thinks or even if they believe me, I'm not doing this for them, I'm doing it for my clients and I! 
I happen to enjoy doing what I do.

I just don't care how Uber runs it's support dept one bit. It's gotten too big too fast and I believe it has bitten off more than it can chew. Uber needs to revamp this issue and come up with a better way than Uber speak and e-mails. I would never personally run any of my businesses this way! It's too insensitive and non caring. The care of customer service fails and struggles to meet any standard of the meaning of the words "customer service". With that being said , that's where I come in and deliver for my clients! I am and always have been HUGE on my customer service! Again I think my ratings speak for me on that! I take great pride and dignity in providing that because so many don't these days! Clients remember that and will always want that in the future. Thus, I build my Uber business around that foundation!

Best of Luck and keep on keepin on!


----------



## Uber Jax

Orlando_Driver said:


> 250 a week, you can make that collecting aluminum cans from trash cans...


WoW you must know where all the cans are then!!!
I just wonder how many hours in the sun it would take you to collect that $250.00 worth? 

I would rather drive for Uber than collect cans any day!  

But again, to each his own!!!!!


----------



## UberCemetery

@Uber Jax I am glad your system works for you. Remember don't burn yourself out.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Uber Jax said:


> WoW you must know where all the cans are then!!!
> I just wonder how many hours in the sun it would take you to collect that $250.00 worth?
> 
> I would rather drive for Uber than collect cans any day!
> 
> But again, to each his own!!!!!


If your happy with 250 a week, more power to you !! Uber On !!


----------



## driveLA

painfreepc said:


> *Your job as a transportation driver is to drive the client(s), the client's personal life and why he or she is doing multiple stops and why don't they drive own personal car is none of your GD business, you sound like a total fool, you are getting paid to drive, if you don't wish to be a taxi driver then uninstall the APP, *
> 
> *i have requested 60+ rides and have only given two drivers 1 star and that was to a idiot that was hitting on my niece, the other to a driver for NOT getting out of car and helping my 74 year old mother with a walker.*


considering you praised the guy posting this thread for being proactive you really go about things inefficiently. you should be doing your errands while you're out driving and not make your fellow drivers as illogically inefficient as yourself.


----------



## painfreepc

driveLA said:


> considering you praised the guy posting this thread for being proactive you really go about things inefficiently. you should be doing your errands while you're out driving and not make your fellow drivers as illogically inefficient as yourself.


When, where, why and how I use uber is not your GD business, just STFU and drive the car, have a nice day.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

24/7 and only net 250? I worked 25 hours this week total between uber and lyft and on uber after ubers cut and fees, I netted $495. with lyft I netted $150. I think you're doing something wrong. as for dead miles, those I incur whenever I am driving out of Washington DC. once I cross the river and im in VA I flip the bad boys on and usually have pick ups.


----------



## Sly

painfreepc said:


> When, where, why and how I use uber is not your GD business, just STFU and drive the car, have a nice day.


Um, you made it his/our business by posting your business here.


----------



## Narkos

painfreepc said:


> When, where, why and how I use uber is not your GD business, just STFU and drive the car, have a nice day.


Driving the car is not the issue, it's condescending and illiterate idiots like you. If I remember correctly, weren't you the one who asked about financing a car through Uber because your credit is ****ed up? Despite everyone telling you it's a terrible idea, you still somehow tried convincing everyone that it would work for you. How did that work out for you, by the way?
Opening the door for your 74 year old mother? Sorry, but I wouldn't do it either. I could care less about the condition of passengers. For the price Uber is paying drivers, what the hell do you expect? Oh, that's right, STFU and drive...that's exactly what I'd do! Expecting grandeur treatment simply because you're paying shit and change? Also, I could care less if you find these comments insulting. I've been following your posts for months now and you seem to have the my way is the right way attitude, regardless of how unreasonable or idiotic it is.


----------



## painfreepc

Nothing like telling a client when he should and should not use a transportation service.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

painfreepc said:


> Nothing like telling a client when he should and should not use a transportation service.


Let me help. Most of us would not want YOU as a passenger....therefor we ask in the politest terms possible that you take a f*cking hike. Pay more and take a taxi.....at least those guys will be making a little extra for hauling your sorry ass. Oh and BTW - good luck finding one of them that cares about your piddly f*cking ratings and you shopping expeditions.


----------



## painfreepc

Narkos said:


> Driving the car is not the issue, it's condescending and illiterate idiots like you. If I remember correctly, weren't you the one who asked about financing a car through Uber because your credit is ****ed up? Despite everyone telling you it's a terrible idea, you still somehow tried convincing everyone that it would work for you. How did that work out for you, by the way?
> Opening the door for your 74 year old mother? Sorry, but I wouldn't do it either. I could care less about the condition of passengers. For the price Uber is paying drivers, what the hell do you expect? Oh, that's right, STFU and drive...that's exactly what I'd do! Expecting grandeur treatment simply because you're paying shit and change? Also, I could care less if you find these comments insulting. I've been following your posts for months now and you seem to have the my way is the right way attitude, regardless of how unreasonable or idiotic it is.


All you are doing is talking shit on the internet, not open door for a 74 yr woman with walker, really, I just you would make her fold it in put in trunk, may be you are the AH i gave 1 star, driver's like you is the reason the taxi industry has gone to hell, go look in the mirror buddy.


----------



## painfreepc

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Let me help. Most of us would not want YOU as a passenger....therefor we ask in the politest terms possible that you take a f*cking hike. Pay more and take a taxi.....at least those guys will be making a little extra for hauling your sorry ass. Oh and BTW - good luck finding one of them that cares about your piddly f*cking ratings and you shopping expeditions.


Most if you are just upset because you can no longer work 6 to 8 hrs Friday night and 6 to 8 hours Saturday and deposit $500+ in your checking account.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

painfreepc said:


> Most if you are just upset because you can no longer work 6 to 8 hrs Friday night and 6 to 8 hours Saturday and deposit $500+ in your checking account.


I don't know about anyone else....but YES....the reduction in Uber/Lyft rates affected my income.....but even at the original rates....it isn't worth putting up with cheap, entitled and demanding customers.


----------



## painfreepc

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I don't know about anyone else....but YES....the reduction in Uber/Lyft rates affected my income.....but even at the original rates....it isn't worth putting up with cheap, entitled and demanding customers.


"entitled and demanding customers"
Like I said, driver's like you is the reason the taxi industry has gone to hell.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

painfreepc said:


> "entitled and demanding customers"
> Like I said, driver's like you is the reason the taxi industry has gone to hell.


correction: the taxi industry went to hell decades ago. the rideshare using smartphones to summon a taxi like driver has recently gone to hell.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

painfreepc said:


> "entitled and demanding customers"
> Like I said, driver's like you is the reason the taxi industry has gone to hell.


And passengers like you are why all drivers have the ability to end a trip and put the passengers on the curb. Evidently too many drivers have put up with your crap so you think everyone will. Good luck with that plan.


----------



## painfreepc

Former Yellow Driver said:


> And passengers like you are why all drivers have the ability to end a trip and put the passengers on the curb. Evidently too many drivers have put up with your crap so you think everyone will. Good luck with that plan.


Help me Uber, help me, my passenger needs more then one stop, a custom has me waiting 5 to 10 minutes to pay a bill, 
Oh God my world is coming to an end, help me uber.


----------



## Narkos

painfreepc said:


> All you are doing is talking shit on the internet, not open door for a 74 yr woman with walker, really, I just you would make her fold it in put in trunk, may be you are the AH i gave 1 star, driver's like you is the reason the taxi industry has gone to hell, go look in the mirror buddy.


I'd tell you the same thing to your face. I'm not a taxi driver and don't want to be one. You, on the other hand, sound like a disgruntled cab driver. With that said, my vehicle, my rules. Don't like it? Then GTFO of my car!

In addition, my regular job pays well and I'll make a few extra bucks driving for Uber mostly for gun ammo since I do quite a bit of recreational shooting. God forbit that my livelihood depended 100% on Uber income. I'm hoping that now you're starting to understand my point of view - I certainly will not go out of my way and take shit from self-entitled assholes just to make a few bucks.

By the way, the more posts you respond to, the more you're demonstrating your inability to comprehend the perception and anomosity that Uber created. My vehicle, low fares, no tip - well, what the hell do you expect out of drivers? My job is to simply get you safely from Point A to Point B, period! Want to be treated like an exec? Pay the **** up!

Also, I stated that I wouldn't open a door for YOUR 74 year old mother.


----------



## Sly

painfreepc said:


> Help me Uber, help me, my passenger needs more then one stop, a custom has me waiting 5 to 10 minutes to pay a bill,
> Oh God my world is coming to an end, help me uber.


Maybe they should increase the pay per minute. at 0.15 were talking 9 bucks an hour. After paying vehicle expenses it just ain't worth sitting around and waiting.


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> @drivER LA , Uber Cemetery , Orlando_Driver ...
> 
> You may want to re-read my comment. I work a lot less hours for that average. *6* hours last week. This is a process, a marathon for me NOT a Race! I am willing to take the time to build it and do it right!
> The $250.00 is average ... I do however, see that my last few weeks are getting better and I am getting more and more repeat clients using me again and again. It's what you make it!
> 
> I also have another business I run so I can have the luxury and time of doing Uber the way I want to.
> 
> The App has always selected me when the Pax is sitting in my car. It has never failed once!
> Your Pax must really have their Pin off then!
> 
> "I just added up (for the first time) this weeks time of my Rides. It came up to* 6.1 *hours for *25* rides.
> Now, you also need to add in the time to them and back home. That will differ due to where they are and where they went in relation to your home base.
> 
> The Gross fares for the 25 rides is *$415.15* ... So this was a better than average week as the growth continues! Now if we just took the actual ride time and divided that into the gross fare we get *$68.05* an hour! Let's say we then double the ride time into the fares. That would be *$34.08* an hour!
> I just find it to be more efficient when I make Uber WORK for ME!!!  "
> 
> Again, *to each his own* but this works for me at the moment! It doesn't matter what anyone else thinks or even if they believe me, I'm not doing this for them, I'm doing it for my clients and I!
> I happen to enjoy doing what I do.
> 
> I just don't care how Uber runs it's support dept one bit. It's gotten too big too fast and I believe it has bitten off more than it can chew. Uber needs to revamp this issue and come up with a better way than Uber speak and e-mails. I would never personally run any of my businesses this way! It's too insensitive and non caring. The care of customer service fails and struggles to meet any standard of the meaning of the words "customer service". With that being said , that's where I come in and deliver for my clients! I am and always have been HUGE on my customer service! Again I think my ratings speak for me on that! I take great pride and dignity in providing that because so many don't these days! Clients remember that and will always want that in the future. Thus, I build my Uber business around that foundation!
> 
> Best of Luck and keep on keepin on!


It doesnt matter what your fare total until you take out your costs. How many miles do you do for your money


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

painfreepc said:


> Oh God my world is coming to an end, help me uber.


Basically Uber is helping you, Certainly you are not helping the drivers. The difference is that the drivers know better than to say "Help me Uber". We have to help ourselves by dumping you on the street and not picking you up again. A lesson I'm fairly certain your local cab drivers learned before Uber/Lyft started hauling the trash.


----------



## driveLA

lol there's something wrong with this dude mentally. he say he has his app on for 24 hours a day. we tell him he's averaging shit money weekly for having his app on all day/night and then he says he only worked 6 hrs last week.

he has another business to attend to but still does uber 24/7

yup this guy makes sooo much sense.


----------



## suewho

Just asking, how much would you epxect me to pay for your time, more than 20c per minute no doubt.


----------



## suewho

suewho said:


> Just asking, how much would you epxect me to pay for your time, more than 20c per minute no doubt.


That question was for painfree(?)pc


----------



## unter ling

Narkos said:


> I'd tell you the same thing to your face. I'm not a taxi driver and don't want to be one.
> 
> If you are not a taxi driver what are you ?


----------



## Uber Jax

driveLA said:


> lol there's something wrong with this dude mentally. he say he has his app on for 24 hours a day. we tell him he's averaging shit money weekly for having his app on all day/night and then he says he only worked 6 hrs last week.
> 
> he has another business to attend to but still does uber 24/7
> 
> yup this guy makes sooo much sense.


I believe if you read the thread in it's entirety LA, you would be the one that is mental DUDE!
So I have my app on 24/7, yeah so what ... that 6 hours was actual drive time for my 25 rides. All the other hours were not spent sittin in my car, I know that for sure. Different markets and different places where drivers live on the grid determine the action of pings! I don't care if you like my averages or not, doesn't matter. I know where I'm going with this and what I want to do with it!

I have already made more than half of what I did last statement and a little over 50% has come from repeat clients this week. So when Uber gets slow on Mon and Tues, it's still decent for me cuz of my list of clients I am building up. I look for the long haul and am trying to insulate myself of slow and long times of non pinging days by doing this.

My money (shit Money as you call it) is far more efficient and effective for my time spent Ubering!
Again, I have always built my businesses in one way or another in an effective, logical, and efficient way for growth and prosperity. Check back with me say in 45 - 120 days and lets see who's doing more money per ride with his time effectiveness!

To each his own and if this doesn't make sense to you then so be it! I can't help you beyond that and I really don't care! 

Best wishes to you and your mental condition!


----------



## Sly

Uber Jax said:


> I believe if you read the thread in it's entirety LA, you would be the one that is mental DUDE!
> So I have my app on 24/7, yeah so what ... that 6 hours was actual drive time for my 25 rides. All the other hours were not spent sittin in my car, I know that for sure. Different markets and different places where drivers live on the grid determine the action of pings! I don't care if you like my averages or not, doesn't matter.
> 
> I have already made more than half of what I did last statement and a little over 50% has come from repeat clients this week. So when Uber gets slow on Mon and Tues, it's still decent for me cuz of my list of clients I am building up. I look for the long haul and am trying to insulate myself of slow and long times of non pinging days by doing this.
> 
> My money (shit Money as you call it) is far more efficient and effective for my time spent Ubering!
> Again, I have always built my businesses in one way or another in an effective, logical, and efficient way for growth and prosperity. Check back with me say in 45 - 120 days and lets see who's doing more money per ride with his time effectiveness!
> 
> To each his own and if this doesn't make sense to you then so be it! I can't help you beyond that and I really don't care!
> 
> Best wishes to you and your mental condition!


Repeat clients? How do you have repeat clients? Are you servicing clients outside of the Uber ap?


----------



## driveLA

painfreepc said:


> When, where, why and how I use uber is not your GD business, just STFU and drive the car, have a nice day.


you're a tacky condecending wierdo ok. for one why are you as a cab driver on an uber forum telling people whats what. isn't there a taxi forum for you? i've seen you on here for the past 2 or 3 months since i've been on here pondering being an uber driver. get a hobbie. go get your stupid errands done on your own time. be productive. its obvious you arent succeeding at life.

let me give you some tips on saving money/time.

1. do your shitty errands while your out driving your shitty cab
2. use the internet connection you use to waste your time on this forum for no apparent reason to pay your stupid bills online.
3. if you still stupidly insist on using an app to get your stupid things done just use taskrabbit and have your stupid groceries delivered to your house for less than what your paying your uber driver to sit on his ass wasting time.

stop being slow.


----------



## Uber Jax

Sly said:


> Repeat clients? How do you have repeat clients? Are you servicing clients outside of the Uber ap?


Once again ... It helps to read the thread in it's entirety! 
In it you will find these answers you seek and that have already been asked!


----------



## SgtMurphy

Uber Jax said:


> Once again ... It helps to read the thread in it's entirety!
> In it you will find these answers you seek and that have already been asked!


Your picture...it makes me...get the angries...


----------



## SupaJ

If the first thread about csr emails wasn't enough to convince that Jax is an idiot, I think this one scientifically proves it!


----------



## Uber Jax

SgtMurphy said:


> Your picture...it makes me...get the angries...


----------



## Uber Jax

SupaJ said:


> If the first thread about csr emails wasn't enough to convince that Jax is an idiot, I think this one scientifically proves it!


Yup, I'm just a smarter idiot! So what's Supa J stand for anyway??? ...

SUPER JERK!


----------



## Lyft4uDC

to me uber is just a part-time gig that I wish not to do long term. I like to meet folks and want to try to see if I can somehow get myself into some sort of internship/job offer from pax I meet. because at this rate in this economy, im going to do anything to try to land a job while I finish school.


----------



## chi1cabby

painfreepc said:


> Customer service is the key, i run a lot of errands using uber, a few drivers don't wait for me, instant 1 star.





painfreepc said:


> he did not wait for me to come back to car from first stop, he ended the trip.





painfreepc said:


> You Get A Nice 1 Star and a report to uber/lyft.





painfreepc said:


> I call the drivers before they pick me up, i tell them i am will be making a few stops, they say it's ok, two driver's have ended the trip and left me. Yes that gets a 1 star.


Dude you know there is thing called Karma?

1 Star and a freaking report to the Uber SS! That is a just wrong, no matter what! 2 or 3 Star em, but a damn report too! These drivers didn't try to skull you with hammer, they just didn't wanna wait around for your monthly errand run anymore!


----------



## chi1cabby

And I think this other guy who doesn't even wanna get 5-6 hours of sound sleep should get his own sub forum where other members enter at their own peril.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

im confused. isn't he a uber driver and uses uber for these petty things? why not just drive yourself/walk and do it?

or why don't you get with modern time and handle most of these things online? because it is possible now. (aside from maybe rent)


----------



## painfreepc

chi1cabby said:


> Dude you know there is thing called Karma?
> 
> 1 Star and a freaking report to the Uber SS! That is a just wrong, no matter what! 2 or 3 Star em, but a damn report too! These drivers didn't try to skull you with hammer, they just didn't wanna wait around for your monthly errand run anymore!


You don't help my 74 year old mother, you get a 1 star, you say you are ok with waiting a few minutes and you leave without calling or taxting me, you get a 1 star,
don't talk shit to me about karma, as taxi driver i have helped many people far and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## chi1cabby

painfreepc said:


> You don't help my 74 year old mother, you get a 1 star


You didn't talk about your mom in any of the posts I cite above. Those posts are you giving 1 Star AND sending off a report to Uber on guys who didn't wanna wait for you any longer.

Hope when you do start Uberring, you get a puker a week, who then 1 stars you, and then sends a report off to Uber that you didn't hold her hair back while she was blowing chunks in the back of your Santander financed Camry


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Lyft4uDC said:


> im confused. isn't he a uber driver and uses uber for these petty things?


I think he was a taxi driver. Lots of Taxi drivers either don't own a car or have cars that Uber/Lyft won't accept.

>>>Male, 52, from Fontana, CA
i am an 11 year taxi driver (2001 to 2012) in riverside and san bernardino ca, i am soon to be an uberx driver.<<<


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Narkos said:


> If I remember correctly, weren't you the one who asked about financing a car through Uber because your credit is ****ed up? Despite everyone telling you it's a terrible idea, you still somehow tried convincing everyone that it would work for you. How did that work out for you, by the way?


I don't think it did. That's why he's living with his mother and taking Uber to pay his bills with money orders. Looking at this guys life it's a little easier to understand why he is so miserable and taking it out on Uber drivers. Understand.....not justify. 
uberpeople.net/threads/lease-to-own-can-i-make-money-in-la-am-i-crazy.1490/


----------



## suewho

chi1cabby said:


> You didn't talk about your mom in any of the posts I cite above. Those posts are you giving 1 Star AND sending off a report to Uber on guys who didn't wanna wait for you any longer.
> 
> Hope when you do start Uberring, you get a puker a week, who then 1 stars you, and then sends a report off to Uber that you didn't hold her hair back while she was blowing chunks in the back of your Santander financed Camry


Now that would be karma


----------



## painfreepc

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I don't think it did. That's why he's living with his mother and taking Uber to pay his bills with money orders. Looking at this guys life it's a little easier to understand why he is so miserable and taking it out on Uber drivers. Understand.....not justify.
> uberpeople.net/threads/lease-to-own-can-i-make-money-in-la-am-i-crazy.1490/


Many Apartments don't take checks,
My wife is dead she died of cancer in 2011, my mother is 74 years old she lives with me, i am a off hour csr for a few vps companies, best thing about the csr work is i will be able to do the job in the car, now all have a good night and go FYS.


----------



## Uber Cody

So is there an actual way that the customer can request you every time??


----------



## troubleinrivercity

They can call you. But you’re nowhere near them since when you first met, it was at a random spot. Next spot will be random. Also, they’re Uber riders. They don’t want to wait and they don’t wait to pay. If you can somehow make it worth your while (by possibly having built a pool of 400 Uber riders who request you exclusively), then perhaps you’ll have narrowed down the risk of random pickups? But not by a ton (what’s a little puke and abuse between "friends”?), and they’ll be much farther away from you than your normal pickups. Like getting a stream of 10-15 min estimates on the Uber app. I don’t think building clientele works, and I don’t think we’re going to have useful data on it since Uber driving is temporary and forum membership even more temporary.


----------



## cybertec69

Uber Cody said:


> So is there an actual way that the customer can request you every time??


NO


----------



## Uber Jax

Uber Cody said:


> So is there an actual way that the customer can request you every time??


Yes there is! .. You just need to think outside the box and I will leave it at that!


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Not interested until you've expensed everything, and found out if your massive increase in unpaid miles to retrieve specific people is made up for by how happy they are to see _you_ and not one of the other 3,000 interchangeable "Ubers (_noun_)".


----------



## Kim Chi

Uber Jax said:


> Thanks Fanatic! ...
> 
> I just sleep with it on and when I get a Ping I get up and go! However there are nights like last night that my sleep got all busted up with about 4 rides until 4:30 am! I was able to sleep for about 3-4 hours with out a ping this afternoon tho.
> I just go about my daily life and when I get a ping I drop what I'm doing and take care of business.
> Uber may be the boss so to speak but I work for me and I am building my own business on my own terms for the long haul!
> For me it's just like being on call 24/7. I just enjoy doing what I do and meeting different people.
> I like providing a needed service and building a good solid repeat business with each and every client!
> They don't all work out that way but I try to do it with every ride.
> I just don't live for the day I am building for the future!
> 
> Best wishes and Best of Luck to you Fanatic!


I Am Wishing you Great Success.


----------



## Uber Jax

Kim Chi said:


> I Am Wishing you Great Success.


Thank You so much Kim! Much Appreciated!


----------



## Kim Chi

You are quite inspirational. You set good examples to follow. We're never to young or old to learn something new from you & other's who has Mastered this Ride share Industry.


----------



## Uber Jax

Kim Chi said:


> You are quite inspirational. You set good examples to follow. We're never to young or old to learn something new from you & other's who has Mastered this Ride share Industry.


Oh Wow Kim! Those are lofty words indeed. I will do my best to represent! 

Thank You for your very kind words Kim!


----------



## Kim Chi

But you really are a fun guy on this forum. Sometimes when other's are experiencing trials & tribulation's. It:s nice to have someone make us laugh. It's building good relationship's.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

I can't imagine it being very healthy to have your sleep constantly interrupted by pings.


----------



## Uber-Doober

I wouldn't leave the app on 24/7 because there are certain trackers that can be operational even when the phone is switched off that can track what you're doing or going. 
Let's say that you've gone home but don't plan on working the next day but you want to go and fill up the tank so that when you do work the next time, you can start fresh from either your driveway or wherever you like to start. . 
Uber software might interpret that as "Pleasure Driving", even though in the strictest sense of the word, it is not... but legally speaking, if Uber kicked you off the road because of that, they would have to show "intent" on your part, and I don't think that it would be hard to prove that your intent was not pleasure. 
At any rate, I wouldn't leave the phone in the car overnight for a host of obvious reasons, and only bring it back to the vehicle when intending to work. So, if you did drive someplace like to get gas, the device wouldn't be tracking you because it would be home on let's say, the kitchen table.


----------

